# Photo Retouch artist Portfolio



## BGAgraphix (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi 
I'm new here. 
I'm a retouch artist .
Check out my portfolio here: 
http://bgagraphix.com/


----------



## kidchill (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not interested in having touch-ups done...But I love your work, especially the grunge/300 like editing!! Wish I could do that...


----------



## eye-capture (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, I've been trrying so hard to achieve some of those looks you have down pact. Great work.


----------



## eravedesigns (Feb 12, 2008)

Lovin the styles and I like your website but to me there are things that bug me. 

I like the intro but the whole magazine idea I think might be hard for someone to understand and figure out what to do but then again it is a nice way for you to present your work and explain to potential clients what has been done without them saying looks like a photo haha. 

Pretty good overall nice


----------



## BGAgraphix (Feb 16, 2008)

kidchill said:


> I'm not interested in having touch-ups done...But I love your work, especially the grunge/300 like editing!! Wish I could do that...


 

Thank you!


----------



## BGAgraphix (Feb 16, 2008)

eye-capture said:


> Wow, I've been trrying so hard to achieve some of those looks you have down pact. Great work.


 
Thank you !


----------



## BGAgraphix (Feb 16, 2008)

eravedesigns said:


> Lovin the styles and I like your website but to me there are things that bug me.
> 
> I like the intro but the whole magazine idea I think might be hard for someone to understand and figure out what to do but then again it is a nice way for you to present your work and explain to potential clients what has been done without them saying looks like a photo haha.
> 
> Pretty good overall nice


 
Thank you!


----------

